# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Seeking Pasternak in original Russian

## arrytus

Hi- I'm looking for poems from 'My Sister life' in the original Russian.  Do you know where I could find them online?  Specifically I want to find ones named [from Mark Rudman's translation]:  'The weeping orchard', 'From superstition', and a rather long one which is untitled but is the first poem in the section named 'The return' and begins 'How life lulls us..'  Thanks all the same.

----------


## LuxDefensor

> Hi- I'm looking for poems from 'My Sister life' in the original Russian.  Do you know where I could find them online?  Specifically I want to find ones named [from Mark Rudman's translation]:  'The weeping orchard', 'From superstition', and a rather long one which is untitled but is the first poem in the section named 'The return' and begins 'How life lulls us..'  Thanks all the same.

 http://pasternak.niv.ru/pasternak/stihi.htm

----------


## LuxDefensor

http://pasternak.niv.ru/pasternak/stihi/053.htm http://pasternak.niv.ru/pasternak/stihi/047.htm http://pasternak.niv.ru/pasternak/stihi/081.htm

----------


## arrytus

Thank you so very much for trying but the links are not working for me.  I will keep trying them and do wish to thank you again for posting them.  I can't wait to read them.  I love reading my favorite poems in their original languages.

----------


## arrytus

it worked!  bolshoe spaseba

----------

